# Tell me about Colorado Springs



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I lived in the Springs between 1985 to 1993, then moved to Portland Oregon. I'm thinking of moving back. I know the area has changed and grown significantly, and am looking for any feedback about how happy you are living there, riding in the area, etc...

Thanks for any help


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I lived in Deckers and Woodland Park for many years, but now live in Denver. Spent a lot of time in CoS. I still make a few trips down to the Springs each year.

Right off the bat, I'll say I don't like CoS. At all. Except for good friends living there and a great Japanese restaurant, it has no redeeming value for me.

Although it's gotten bigger I can't say that CoS changed that much. Still has the same conservative values. Still very boring for a city of it's size. The greatest drive-in ever, Classics, closed years ago. One of the best Japanses/Sushi joints in CO, Jun, is still there and thriving. Kings Chef is still there serving up curiously obscene amounts of food.

It's a city that stands alone among Colorado cities. If Boulder represents one extreme in CO, then CoS represents the other. It's a big city with a small-town style of conservatism. Lot's of big churches. Big military presence. Great mountain views (better than any other CO city) and close to them. If you're a fundamental/evangelical Christian and line up on the right side of the political spectrum, you'll be right at home in CoS. That's not to say you'd be unhappy there otherwise, but it does have a certain "flavor" that's not to everyones' taste.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

What Samadhi says. Very conservative, lots of opinions - most of them one sided.

On the other hand - there is good road riding in abundance in most parts of the city - or the outskirts. This is why I put up with the above.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replys. It's a tough call. the Springs is alway hammered due to its political outlook, but personally i don't involve myself with politics any more than i can, so it matters little as long as they don't run me over.
Boulder is too expensive.
Fort Collins is nice but the competition for jobs is too great.
Pueblo just doesn't seem like Colorado to me.

Where oh where?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I lived in the Springs for a while as well. It was a little boring after a time. Not too exciting for dining or shopping, but it has a nice vibe to it for outdoor activities. Trails right in the city, awesome cycling/hiking in Garden of the Gods. A funky little getaway town in Manitou Springs (try the Keg for steak fry) and a short hop up to Rampart Range Road with its lakes and hiking trails. There are also some locals only trails up in Green Mountain Falls that are stunning. Gold Camp road is also a blast for a cross or mountain bike ride. I think you can ride all the way to Cripple Creek on it.

If living in a small town feel city is OK with you, the Springs can offer a lot. I think some folks are a little too concerned about politics for their own good. I never had anyone try and convert me when I lived there and the military stuff is really sectioned off to its own area. I think some of that stuff gets blown out of proportion. 

Judge for yourself.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

I grew up there. Okay at the time. Pretty lame now. My parents are still there and I have no desire to spend time there. However, despite being a rather large, uninteresting, sprawling, rightwing nuthouse, it is fairly conducive toward cycling - or so I hear.


----------



## grabtindy (Jul 20, 2009)

Seems like a good place to get winged by an F250 with a large american flag rear window sticker.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

icsloppl said:


> Thanks for your replys. It's a tough call. the Springs is alway hammered due to its political outlook, but personally i don't involve myself with politics any more than i can, so it matters little as long as they don't run me over.
> Boulder is too expensive.
> Fort Collins is nice but the competition for jobs is too great.
> Pueblo just doesn't seem like Colorado to me.
> ...


Have you considered Grand Junction?


----------

